# Shopping and walking around a city



## ice_cream (Feb 23, 2015)

Hey guys,

My family and I are going out to do some shopping and we were wondering what to do with the basal rate? I am on omnipod and I am new so I have no idea what to do. Also, we will be walking around a city and how much should I decrease the basal rate?

Thank you,
Ice Cream


----------



## Copepod (Feb 23, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, ice_cream. 

I'm sure a pump user will be along soon. As I'm on MDI and hate shopping or walking in towns, but love walking, cycling etc in other places, I'm probably not the best person to ask, as for me the stress of shopping is balance by the exercise, but a day in a city is less exercise than my usual.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi Ice cream & welcome. We (family) went to the windy city last year(London) for 2 days last year. As you know you walk everywhere Hamlies, Queens house, Thamas, Tower Bridge, Shard , Parliament etc etc & of course Kings X. The only way I found was good was to test & test. I was sitting on a train then all over the place through parks & the Mall. Did not want to miss a thing   Enjoy


----------



## ice_cream (Feb 23, 2015)

Thank you very much Hobie


----------

